# Almera acenta 1.5 N16 sedan aftermarket cd



## lemmyz (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello,

I want to install an aftermarket cd player in my almera but i cannot find a fascia solution. If anybody knows what should i do... 

i could purchase a fascia adaptor from the internet.

here's a picture of the interior. i need to remove only the cd player...










*Thank you very much*


----------

